# Same tire keeps blowing out...what would cause this?



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

On my school bus I keep having the same tire blow out. The inside wheel on the back right side. Toward the end of the school year I had 3 blowouts and now we're just barely into a third week and I just had my second blowout again this new school year. What would cause this to happen on the very same wheel everytime?


----------



## Bluecometk (Jun 20, 2009)

To get a good diagnosis you would need to provide pictures of the tires, suspension and road conditions.
I will venture some semi educated guesses.
1 The rim for that tire could be porous or cracked and leaking pressure causing the tire to overheat and blow out. The same is true for the out side tire. It leaks down and the inside is now carrying the load for both. The mechanics could be missing this because they never get to see the vehicle before it blows. They only see the results after the fact.
2 The tires they are putting on could be a different manufacturer and therefore slightly different in size and or load capacity. If larger in diameter it could be causing that tire to carry a larger percent of the load. This could cause over heating and the blow out.
3 The rear end housing could be damaged or bent causing a high negative camber condition. This could load the inside tire more than the outside and combined with a heavy road crown could cause over loading of the inside tire and cause the issue also.
I have seen these conditions in large trucks running at their rated axle weight limits also.

Or you could secretly have turned up the injector pump and boost and be doing burnouts or drifting on the roads in which case that could cause this condition.

These are just some possibilities and just my two cents.
Hope this helps


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The right rear tire is typically the drive tire on a rear-wheel drive vehicle. It wears out much faster because of the stress. You can rotate tires and even out the wear, or just replace that tire more often. That said, the number of blowouts you are having is excessive and bluecometk has some great leads there.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Are there any adolescent boys on your bus?


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Is this your bus?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSzOd__feIw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Bluecometk said:


> Or you could secretly have turned up the injector pump and boost and be doing burnouts or drifting on the roads in which case that could cause this condition.
> 
> These are just some possibilities and just my two cents.
> Hope this helps





wannabechef said:


> Is this your bus?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSzOd__feIw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...


Okay, you guys got me figured out!!! I have to entertain the kids somehow! :spinsmiley:


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Bluecometk is pointing you in the right direction. Heat is blowing it out so replace the rim first, if that doesn't solve it have the brakes and axle inspected closely. Talk to a big truck tire mechanic, he's probably seen this before.


----------



## Bluecometk (Jun 20, 2009)

I was thinking about your issue later on in the night and I have a couple more possibilities. I remembered a truck with a cracked leaf spring in the stack of springs. The broken leaf would slide out of the stack and hit the inside tire just enough to cut the inside wall down and blow the tire. Funny thing is when the weight was released the spring would move back into its normal position. 

Have the mechanics check for a body bolt in the area to be shinny. You could have a contact issue at full compression as when the bus really sways back and forth on rough roads. This could be the case all though something would have had to change for this to start happening now like a body mount that&#8217;s broken or missing. 

A long shot could be the Exhaust has a breech in it around the tire or is mounted very close and it is directing hot gasses onto the tire and over heating it. That is a stretch because I&#8217;m sure the busses are inspected daily for that type of issue and you should hear/smell a difference if that occurred.

 Hope you can figure the issue out.

Just my two cents


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Also look for manhole cover or drain grates that stick up above the asphalt. dual rear wheels are closer to center of lane than cars , cars don't catch. A steel corner will rip a sidewall easy. If rear has been replaced check that it does not have a locked diff I have seen rivets or bolts get lodged in the diff and lock it solid. so one side tires have to slide.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm guessing damaged rim, or your entertainment of the kiddies. :dance:
Start checking the air in your tires before you operate the bus everyday.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

As a CDL driver, are you checking your tires, before and after each trip?

When done, the tire and rim temperatures, should all be pretty similar, across each axle.

By, "blowout" do you mean you can actually hear/see, the tire give out? If so, does it shed tire tread, of just go flat?


----------

